# Iodine supplements



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Is


----------



## Annaekv (Sep 25, 2013)

I dont know much about iodine but my naturopath did put me on a low dosage of it since my thyroid was a little swollen and I am hypo. If you take iodine then you must take a selenium supplement with it or you run the risk of developing a goiter.A good supplement is Thyro- CNV.
So far I dont notice a difference on it, but I am still not on the right thyroid medication yet as well so maybe thats why.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

You should really have an iodine test run before supplementing. Too much iodine is just as bad as too little. Also, if you have antibodies it could actually make things worse; http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1345585


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

I was told as well that iodine supplements are not good to take without dr's supervision. It can makes things way worse than it is.

I see a Naturopathic doctor and she thought that I should get my iodine tested. (I forgot the reason why she wanted the test). Anyways, the test can back that I had iodine deficiency for sure. She gave me iodine supplement called IDOMERE. She said that iodine can increase the ANTI TPO number, so she will keep an eye on the dosage every 8 weeks.

So, definitely get an iodine test first.

That is my two cents worth. :winking0001:


----------

